# silky fantails?



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi there,
I am wondering if anyone here has info on silky fantails. I'm very interested in the breed, but have not been able to find a lot of info or pictures online.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I do not know alot about the silky fans, I know they are finaly becoming a little more popular. And are being bred somewhat better. You should be able to find some Contact the central fantail club secretary as a few fantail breeders are also working with some silky fans to nowdays.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I found this web site. Seems this person sells them. 


http://www.strombergschickens.com/stock/pigeons.php


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

re lee said:


> You should be able to find some Contact the central fantail club secretary as a few fantail breeders are also working with some silky fans to nowdays.


Hi Re Lee,
Thanks for your reply!
I did contact the folks at the CFC and got a breeder's e-mail contact. I have written but have not yet gotten a response. Keeping fingers crossed...

Hi Renee,
Thanks for the Stromberg's link! They charge a lot for shipping & I only want one bird...so I was hoping to find someone within a few hours' drive. But I am glad to know I have a backup solution! 

Good news that silky fantails are becoming more popular! They are so lovely. I would like to get a hen (probably black) as a mate for my fantail Munchkin. I think he'd fall in love instantly.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> I found this web site. Seems this person sells them.
> 
> 
> http://www.strombergschickens.com/stock/pigeons.php


I looked the web page. The fantails are not very good in the pictures They are the type that many a breeder would just give away. And the prices for these birds plus shipping someone could get much better birds. Not saying the person is bad just theses are back yard birds that you can get free.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

what is the difference in a silky fantail and a normal fantail. i dont see any difference?


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Here's a link to an article on pigeon inheritance with a nice picture of a silky fantail in it (though if you ask me silkies just look scruffy!).

http://jhered.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/reprint/16/9/321.pdf


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

are they a recognised breed of fantail like the indian fantails and the normal fantail


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

warriec said:


> are they a recognised breed of fantail like the indian fantails and the normal fantail


I don't know the answer to your question, but here are a couple of pictures of silky fantails:

http://www.rims.net/2006LawnShow/target20.html

http://www.slobberknockerlofts.com/color_chart/other/lavsilky1.jpg

Terry


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

there plumage looks different especially the tail feathers - like if they are damaged for a normal fantail. 

the grey fantail in the pictures body feathers seem to be unusually longer.

i think they should be classified as another breed


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

warriec said:


> there plumage looks different especially the tail feathers - like if they are damaged for a normal fantail.
> 
> the grey fantail in the pictures body feathers seem to be unusually longer.
> 
> i think they should be classified as another breed


Hi there,
I don't know if they are classified as a separate breed. But yes - the difference between a regular fantail and a silky fantail is in the plumage. Forgive me if you already know this, but for those who may not be aware, here is a description:

"Silky" or "Lace" birds have feathers in which the crosshairs (pardon if I am not using the correct term here) lack the tiny barbules that knit them together. Therefore the plumage is not able to create the surface area that allows normal birds to fly...they are more or less flightless birds. Silky is very common in ringneck doves, but less common with pigeons - at least in the US. I think it is more common in other countries.

Some people think slikies look scruffy - their feathers have more of a hairy look to them. But I have a silky dove, and I think the plumage is quite pretty in its own way. Another trait of silky doves is that they are much more tame than their smooth feathered siblings. Maybe because they can't get away? Or maybe for some other reason...but it generally seems to be true.

One other thing to note...breeding a silky to a silky results in an "extreme silky" which is not a good thing. In extreme silkies that survive, the crosshairs are so weak that they eventually break off from the quills entirely, leaving the bird looking like a porcupine. 

If you've read this far...thanks!!!


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

JGregg said:


> Here's a link to an article on pigeon inheritance with a nice picture of a silky fantail in it (though if you ask me silkies just look scruffy!).
> 
> http://jhered.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/reprint/16/9/321.pdf


Hi JGregg,
Thank you for the link! It looks like an interesting article- will have to check that out. So much to learn!

btw - I thought silkies looked scruffy too until I got a silky dove. The look has grown on me : )


----------

